# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الرقابة على التراث ، للشيخ بكر أبو زيد - حفظه الله - .

## المحرر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين . أما بعد :
فقد دعاني ما كتبته عن (( تحريف النُّصوص )) إلى هذا الخطاب متضمناً الدعوةَ إلى : ( الرقابة على التراث ) معروضاً على أنظار علماء العصر وأساتيذه ، ومن شاء الله من النبهاء الفضلاء على مرِّ الزمان في كل مكان ، فأقول :
لقد فضَّل اللهُ المسلمين على الكافرين بنعمٍ عظيمة ، وآلاء جسيمة ، من أجلِّها (( نعمة التراث )) في شتَّى العلوم والمعارف الإسلامية ، مما خطَّتهُ أقلام المسلمين ، وانفتقت عنه المفاهيم في نصوص الوحيين الشريفين ، وما تفرَّع عنهما ، وما دلاَّ عليه من علوم شتى ، ومعارف جُلَّى ، بقي منها على الرُّغم من عاديات الأيام نحو (( 3.000.000 )) ثلاثة ملايين (( مخطوط )) في نحو (( 2.000 )) ألفي مكتبة من مكتبات العالم .
ويوجد مجموعة كبيرة من فهارس هذه المكتبات في المكاتب العامَّة بالجامعات ، والمجامع العلمية .
هذا العدد التقريبي للتراث الإسلامي ، المحفوظ في (( خزائن العالم )) : تميَّز به المسلمون مع تطاول القرون على أمم الأرض كافة .
فهو في تميُّزِه :
يُكّوِّن في حياة من ألَّفه ، وانفتقت عنه قريحته :
ديناً يتقرب به إلى الله تعالى .
وعلماً ينتفع به من شاء الله من عباده " فرب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه " ، و " رب مبلغ أوعى من سامع " .
وحملاً للدعوة إلى الله تعالى .
وبلاغاً إلى قومٍ آخرين .
ولم يحصل لهم هذا التميُّز إلا بعد جهدٍ جاهدٍ من الطلب والتحصيل وسعة معارفهم وعلومهم ، وتعددها ، محفوفةً بسداد كلامهم ، وسلامة منهجهم ( رحمة الله عليهم أجمعين ) .
ويُّكوِّن هذا (( التراث )) في حياة المسلمين : أمانةً تحت أيديهم هم مستحفظون عليها ، ولعلمائهم العاملين حقّ القوامةِ عليها بحملها وتبليغها من بعدهم ؛ لقول انبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يحمل هذا العلم من كلِّ خلفٍ عدوله ؛ ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين ، وانتحال المبطلين ، وتأويل الجاهلين " .
وإذا كان ما روي عن ابن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – مرفوعاً : " اتقوا الله في الضعيفين : المملوك والمرأة " روه ابن عساكر بسندٍ ضعيفٍ : تفيده نصوص الشريعة الأخرى ، وكلياتها الجامعة ، فإن رعاية حرمةِ التراث تُدَاخِلُ كلَّ واحدةٍ من الضروريات الخمس ، التي بُنِيَت عليها الملة ، ودعت إلى حفظها :
• فأولى الضروريات : المحافظة على الدين ، وهذا التراث من لُباب الديانة .
• والثانية : المحافظة على النفس ، وهذا التراث نتاجُ عقولِ المسلمين ونسلُ قلوبهم :
ما نَسْلُ قَلْبي كَنَسْلِ صُلْبِي * مَنْ قَاس رُدَّ لَهُ قِيَاسُه• والثالثة : المحافظة على العقل ، وهذا التراث : غذاُ عقولها .
• والرابعة : المحافظة على العرض ، وهذا التراث : عِرْضُ الأمة .
• والخامسة : المحافظة على المال ، وهذا التراث كَنْزٌ لَهَا .
وما حقُّ التأليف عن الذهن ببعيد .
فحقيقٌ أن يكون أهلُ الإسلام لهذا التراث ، كالجسد الواحد ، إذا نيلَ من كتابٍ واحد ، هرعوا لكفِّ العدوان ، وصدِّ المعتدين .
وتراثٌ هذه منزلته الكبيرة ، ودرجته الرفيعة ، يالله ! كم يفرحُ المسلم ، إذا فُتحت خزائن الكتب في ديار المسلمين ، وجُلبت إليها المخطوطات ، أو مصوراتها من أنحاء العالم .
وكم يبتهج إذا وضعت الفهارس لمكتبات العالم ، وطُبعت وصار ما تناثر منها في أرجاء الدنيا في زاوية من مكتبته .
وكم ينعم المسلم ، إذا رأى لافتةَ هيئةٍ تُساعد المحققين على حِرْفَتِهِم الشاقة ، ورحلتهم المضنية في إخراج التراث .
وإذا رأى مطبعةً تديرها أيدٍ غنيةٍ ، قادرة ، أمينة .
وإذا قامت مصلحةٌ حكومية ، أو خيرية ، تعتني بتمويل الكتاب ونشره للناس .
أمَّا إذا نُفِضَ غُبار الزمن عن (( مخطوط )) ، وتداوله الناس مطبوعاً ، فهذه نعمةٌ كبرى ، تحوي مجموعةَ آلاء :
• إنقاذ المخطوط ونشر ما فيه .
• واستشعار عظمة الماضين .
• وانتفاع مَنْ شاء الله من عباده به .
• وتقوية إعداد الأمة في الحاضر .
• ومدّ آمالها المستقبلية على جسورٍ من العلم والمعرفة .
• وتحريك الهمم ، وشحذ الذهان بالعلم والبحث .

****

----------


## المحرر

وجوه العبث بالتراث

ولقد هبَّت في عصرنا ريحٌ طيبة ، أنعشت ذوي القُدرة واليسار في العلم ، بإحياء كنوز التراث وإظهاره للناس ، لكن : (( لا بدَّ في التمر مِنْ سُلاَّءِ النَّخّل ، وفي العسل من إبر النحل )) فقد صاحب هذه البشارة نَذَارَة ، صاحبها ريحٌ عاصفٌ ، وأصابها صرٌّ قاصف ؛ إذ أضحت هذه الثروة التي تَمَيَّزَ بها المسلمون عن سائر الأمم ، نِهَابَاً تَرَاهَا في كفِّ كل لاقط ، يتوازعها الجياعُ بصلابةِ جبين ، فيتلقونها بأكفٍّ مفتوحةٍ كأنما هي من كدِّهم وكدِّ أبيهم ، وترقصُ أقلامهم بين سطورها متصرفةً بما بدا لها ، تصرف المُلاَّك في أملاكهم ، وذوي الحقوق في حقوقهم ، وهم لا يستحقونها بنسبٍ ولا بسببٍ ؛ بل هم محجوبون ممنوعون لاختلاف الدين ، أو رِقٍّ أصاب العقول .
فصار إظهارُ جملةٍ كبيرةٍ من التراث مطبوعاً يعتريه عوامل نَحْسٍ مَهُوْلَةٍ تُمَثِّلُ ظاهرةً مؤلمةً جاءت بالخاطئة ، ونهضةٍ مهجنةٍ خافضة ، ترتعدُ من هُجنتها فرائص أهل البصائر ، منها : 
1 – مسخ الكتاب عن مكانته التي خطَّها قلمُ مؤلفه ؛ فإذا كان العلماء بالأمس يقولون : ( الناسخ ماسخٌ ) فإنَّا نقول اليوم : (( الطابع عابث )) ؛ لِمَا تراه من الفرق بين الأصل والمطبوع ، كالفرق بين طَلْعَةِ الصُّبْحِ وفَحْمَةِ الدُّجَى .
2 – اغتيال الطبعة القديمة ؛ فترى الفرق بين الطبعتين كالفرق بين الرجلين .
3 – وَأْدُ التحقيق ؛ فترى الكتاب يخدمه عالمٌ متقنٌ ن ثم يستله متعالمٌ صعلوك ، فَيُحَوِّرُ في الحواشي ، بعد أنْ يتنمَّر في المقدمة بِثَلْبِ الطبعة السابقة ، ولهم مسالك شتى .
4 – تَنْتِيْفُ الكتب ، باختيار بحثٍ أو سَلْخِهِ من كتاب لابن القيم – رحمه الله تعالى – مثلاً ، فيُكْتَبُ على غلافهِ : تأليف ابن القيِّم ، دون الإشارة إلى أنَّه من كتاب له ، وهذا غاية في التغرير والتلبيس .
5 – تقصُّد التحريف ؛ والتبديل ، وتحويل النصوص إلى تأييد مذهبٍ ما ؟! وقد أفردتُ عن ( تحريف النصوص ) كتاباً وهو مطبوع .
6 – عبث الورَّاقين ؛ من دور النشر ، والطباعة ، والكتبيين مُتَحسِّسين حاجة السوق ، فيخرج الكتاب من عمل مكتب التحقيق – الوهمي – بالمطبعة ، أو المكتبة .
7 – وأخصُّ منه : أن يرسم على طرة الكتاب : حققه فلان ، وما رآه قط ! يملون هذا استغلالاً لأسماء ذائعة الصيت ، مسموعة الصوت في الأوساط العلمية ، طلباً لكسب الثقة بإخراج الكتاب وترويجه .
8 – وأخصُّ من هذا : نسبة الكتاب إلى غير مؤلفه للترويج تارة ، ولإفساد الأحكام والعقائد تارة أخرى .
9 – وأشمل من هذه : انتحال الكتب والرسائل لاسيما في الأطروحات . 
وانتحال الكتب واستلالها داء قديم ، وفيه مؤلفات مفردة ، وباسم : (( السرقات الأدبية )) .
10 – التصرف باسم الكتاب ، حتى إن الكتاب يطبع عدةَ طبعات بعدة أسماء ، ليس فيها واحد سمَّاه به مؤلفه ، بل إنَّ التغيير لاسم الكتاب قد يَنُمُّ عن ذِلَّةٍ وانهزام ، وكان من آخر ما رأيته مطبوعاً كتاب : (( مقامع أهل الصلبان ، ومراتع أهل الإيمان )) لأبي عبيدة أحمدُ بن عبد الصمد الخَزرجي ، المتوفى سنة 582 هـ طبع باسم : (( بين الإسلام والمسيحية )) وهو عنوان مختلق موضوع ، وفيه ملاينة للنصارى من وجوه لا تخفى .
وهذا بابٌ يصعب حصره .
11 – نفخ الكتاب بالترف العلمي ، وزغل التحقيق .
12 – تستُّر أهل الأهواء بكتب السلف التي تحمل الإسلام على ميراث النبوة صافياً ، فينهض أهل الأهواء إلى إخراجها ، وتحشيتها بضرائر : من وساوس المبتدعة ، وترَّهات الصوفية ، معاول المؤولة ، وأفاعيل المتعصبة في الأصل والحاشية .
ومن أبرزها ظاهرة (( تحنيف الكتب )) حتى جاؤوا بالمضحكات ، ومنها قول بعضهم على قول أبي الشيخ في كتابه (( أخلاق النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – )) : (( وكان – صلى الله عليه وسلم – عنده سيفٌ حنفي )) ، علَّق عليه المتعصب بقوله : (( نسبةً للإمام أبي حنيفة )) ، ثم جاءت نفثات المستغربين الجُدُد ، فطموا الوادي على القُرَى .
13 – (( تسوُّل العلم )) وحقيقته : عملُ المتشبع بما لم يعطَ : باستئجار المملقين لتحقيق التراث ، وإخراجه بتحقيق المستأجِر ، ولم يَخُطَّ قلمهُ حرفاً ، ولم يُشرف على أصل ولا حاشية ، فرحم الله أهل الحياء ، وأعان على قمع هؤلاء المسولين .
وفي (( أمالي ابن الشجري )) : ( 1 / 11 ) :
فإن الدرهم المضروب باسمي * أحبُّ إليَّ من دينار غيري14 - سَطْوُ فاقدي (( الكفاءة في العلوم الشرعية واللسانية )) على تراث سلف الأمة ، وإخراجه باسم التحقيق .
ولبعضهم (( محققاً )) لمَّا مرَّ على آيةٍ من كتاب الله تعالى ، قال معلِّقاً : ( لم نهتد إلى موضعها من القرآن الكريم ) !!
ولآخر قال عن حديثٍ : ( أخرجه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ) !!
فالطبيب ، والبيطري ، والصيدلي ، والمنهندس ، والزراعي ، والكهربائي ، و(( الحداد )) وأصحاب الحرف المهنية الأخرى ممن لا تستغني الأمة عنهم في مجالهم ، تطاولوا على كتب السلف ، في التفسير ، والحديث ، والفقه ... :
متى ما أتيت الأمر من غير بابه * ضللت وإن تدخل من الباب تهتدفنفذَ فيهم قول النبي – صلى لله عليه وسلم – : " اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً " .
ولا نشك في حسن نية بعض هؤلاء ، لكن من دخل في غير فنِّه أفسده .
والمتيِّن إيصاد الباب ؛ لتعسر التمييز بين الفريقين ، وحتى لا يُفتح بابُ الإذن لمن عري عن نية حسنةٍ .
ونقول لهؤلاء : لا بدَّ من مرحلة الطلب للعلوم الشرعية نظير مرحلة الطلب لهذه الحِرَفِ الأخرى .
15 – وَلَعُ المبتدئين بإخراج التراث ، وهم لم يهضموا ما فيه من العلم بعد " وأنَّى لهم التناوش من مكان بعيد " .
وهاتيك (( الكنى الملحونة )) لا ترشحهم لهذا .
وقد جاؤوا في إثبات نص المخطوطات بالأعاجيب :
أقول له زيداً ، فيسمع خالداً * ويكبه عمراً ، ويقرأه بِشراً16 – المتابعة لليف من الكفار ( المستشرقين ) بطبع كتب السحر ، والكهانة والتنجيم ، والقصص الكاذب ، والأدب المكشوف ، وكتب أهل البدع والأهواء المضلة كلٌّ بقدر ما استبطنه من الأهواء والشهوات التي تُضِرُّ الخلق ، وتغضب الخالق سبحانه .
وهذا من الدعوة إلى الضلال ، وفي الحديث :
" من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص من أجورهم شيئاً ، ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص من آثامهم شيئاً " رواه أحمد ، ومسلم ، وأصحاب السنن .
17 – وَثْبَةُ الأدعياء على كتب العلماء ، باختصارها ممن لا يُحْسِنُ ما فيها ، فيُخِلُّ بمقصود مؤلفِهِ ، ويمسخه عن مكانته ، ولا يكون له من صدق القول إلا ما رُسِمَ على الغلاف ، أما داخله ( الاختصار ) فيحمل غوائل متعددة .
وأقول بلا مواربة : إن أسوأ اختصارٍِ قرع سمعَ الزمان – فيما نعلم – إذ جنى صاحبه على ( الأصل ) هو : مختصر الصابوني لتفسير ابن كثير ، وابن جرير ، ولتفاسير أخرى في ( صفوة التفاسير ) فجميعها لا تترشح للاختصار الأمين .
فقد اعتدى على هذه ( الأصول ) بغير حق ، ومسَّها بتحريف وتبديل ، ولو كان أحدهم حيَّاً ، لتبرأ من هذه الدخولات بما لم يرقمه ولا يعتقده ؟!


*****

----------


## المحرر

الدوافع

هذه الوجوه من العبث بالتراث ، ليست من بابِ تصيُّد العثرات ، فَمَنٍ ذا الذي يسلم من أهل العلم .
ومن أصولنا : أنَّ العالم لا يُتْبَعُ بزلَّته ، ولا يؤخذ بهفوته ، ولو جُرِّمَ كلُّ عالم بزلَّةٍ حصلت له لمَا بقي معنا أحد ، لكن هذه الوقائع في الوقت الذي تمثل (( فَشَلَ الموقف في حماية التراث )) فهي أوجاع تؤلف ظواهر في فوضى التحقيق والتدقيق .
وإنْ سألت عن عِلَّةِ هذا الهبوط ، والدوافع إلى هذا البلاء المتناسل من العلل فهي أمور ، إليك بيانها :
1 – محبة الخير مع فُشُوِّ الجهل ،و تقليد الوراق .
وحب الخير المجرد من كل خير – الدليل – لم ينفع المتفقِّرة الذين وضعوا الحديثَ على رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقالوا : ( نحن نكذب له لا عليه ) .
2 – التأكل ، وطلب المال ليس إلا ؛ ولهذا يركبون لجلبه الصعب والذلول .
3 – لوثةٌ في الاعتقاد ، كلٌّ بقدر ما عبَّ من هذا الداء ونَهَل .
4 – النكاية بالمسلمين ، وهذا في عمل جمع من الكفار : ( المستشرقين ) ، وهؤلاء لهم ماضٍ عريق ، من يوم جَدٌّ لهم يده على آية الرجم .
5 – سعيٌ لاهث وراء الشُّهرة والظهور .
هذه سجايا ينتمي بعضها إلى بعض ، هي معَ أخواتٍ لها من المشكلات والعُقَد : ويلاتٌ وعاهاتٌ ( ترمي في المحاجر قَذَىً ) و ( تفقأ في العين حِصْرماَ ) .
" ربِّ إنهن أضللن كثيراً من الناس " .
فهي تعطي صورةً مشوهةً عن ( الفئة الباغية على التراث ) وتُسقطهم من مقامات العُدول إلى دركات الضعفاء والوضاعين .
انظر : كيف نكَّس الله طِباعهم بسوء فعالهم وعلانيتها وقضوا على أنفسهم ، كدودةِ القزِّ تطوي على نفسها حتى يؤذن الله بهلاكها .
وهي مجموعة هجمات شرسة عنيفة على ( التراث ) ، وجُرأة فارهة ، وانحدارٌ به ، واعتداءٌ عليه من الأصاغر – أي المبتدعة – تارة ، ومن صغار النفوس تارة أخرى ، فاتحين في تلك الحصون المحكمة ثَلْمَاً ، وفي السفينة نَقْبَاً ؛ لتؤول حال المسلم مع هذا الرُّكام إلى التسليم له على غير هدى ؛ يقاد فينقاد ، كالدفتر يَنقل ما يُكتب فيه ويَحكي ما يقال .
انظر : كيف طوَّعت لهم أنفسهم قتل تُراثهم وأُمتهم .
وهي تمنح تحركاً مطلقاً لاقتحام الحمى ، وتقويض البناء ، والخوض في حُرماته خوضاً غير مشروط بعلم ، ولا تخصص ولا تقوى ، بل ولا على ترخيص (( ولائي )) فإذا اشتهت النفس الأمارة تناول التراث ، فليمد المشتهي يده – شُلَّت يمينه – لِيَخُبَّ فيه ويضع بلا رقيب من نفسه ولا من غيره .
انظر : كيف فتحوا على الأمة باب غواية .
وهي تحمل الافتراء من وجهٍ ، والتزوير من وجه ، والرياء من وجه ، ومخاتلةَ النفس بدعوى المَحْمَدة بما ليس لها من وجهٍ ، واستباحةَ إنتاج غيره من وجهٍ – وكل المسلم على المسلم حرام – وإعلان ذاك الفاعل قُصور مَلَكَتِه عن التأليف المبدع من وجهٍ ، فَتَسَنَّمَ جهودَ غيره ليصعد ، فسقط من حيث لا يشعر .
أَلَا شاهت وجوه جَفَّت من الحياء .
إنها ( بدعة كبرى ) تُهدِّد التراث الإسلامي بأسره ، في صورةٍ قاتمةٍ لم يشهدها التاريخُ من قبلُ !
أيُّها العلماء : إن استمرت الحال على ذلك الباطل – ( حاميها حراميها ) – يَمْشي هكذا في الأرض مرحاً ، ويُثير على التراث نَقْعَاً ، فإنَّ خصومَ الإسلام فيالتراث قد كُفُوا مؤنة العمل لهدمه ، بالأمس يُسَوَّدُ به ماء دِجْلَة ، وَيَحْجِب دُخانه آفاق الأندلس ، واليوم يُقَوَّضُ البناء من الداخل ، بطمس معالمه ، وتشويش آثاره ، وتشويهه ، وتشذيبه ، وتفريغه من محتواه السليم ، ودحرجة السالكين وَنُقْلَتهم عن الصراط المستقيم والمنهج السليم ، إلى التِّيْهِ والضلال البعيد .
وما هذا التداعي على التراث بالتحريف ، والتشويه ، والتفريغ ... إلا أساس دسائس الكافرين ؛ لتحريف هذا الدين والصدِّ عنه ، وتفريق أهله ، وتفجير الصراع بينهم .
وإنْ كان في الزمن فُسحة ، وفي الحال مُكْنَة فسوف (( نهدم الصومعة على الراهب )) بإذن الله ؛ لأن الإسلام لا يعيذ عابثاً غير عابئٍ بتراثه ، مقارضين هؤلاء الجناة الحديث صراحة بصراحة ، بمؤلَّفٍ مفردٍ ينتظم ما يتم الوقوف عليه من وجوه العبث بالتراث ، ورأس مالِنا في المقارضة هو (( الحق )) ومن كان الحقُّ معه فلن يغلب بإذن الله تعالى .
وقد منَّ الله سبحانه عليَّ ، وهو المانُّ وحده ، بطلائع لهذا المشروع منها :
1 – التعالم وأثره على الفكر والكتاب .
2 – براءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة .
3 – التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير .
4 – تحريف النصوص من أدلة أهل الأهواء .
5 – الرقابة على التراث ، وهو قيد نَظَرِكَ .

*******

----------


## المحرر

استنهاض العلماء

أمام هذا الطوفان الهائج ، والموجة الكاسحة ، والحقِّ المسلوب المفرغ من ذاتيته بأقلام الغواية والمجلوب في السُّوق ، في إطار : (( كارثة التراث )) .
ننادي بكلِّ قوةٍ في ساعة العسرة ، علماء المِلَّة ذاكراً قول الله تعالى : " ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم " .
فإلى كفِّ أيديهم ، ودفع شرورهم ، والرحمة بالمسلمين منهم عن الخوض في هذه المآثم ، فإنَّ غبار الفتنة – أيها العلماء – ثائر ، وقد تولَّدت من تحتِهِ هذه العظائم ، فلا تتماروا بالنذر .
أيها العلماء : لا بدَّ من تشييد رؤيةٍ إسلامية صحيحة ، ونظرةٍ شموليةٍ سديدةٍ ، تنتصر لهذا الحق الشرعي ، : ( التراث ) وتحميه مما لَحِقَهُ من ضَيْمٍ ، وتقويضٍ لمتنه ومبناه ، وتحويل لنصِّه ومعناه ، وأنْ تُقام الضمانات لحجبِ هذا العبث ، وحماية التراث من جناية البُغَاة عليه :
من مفسدين حاقدين ، ومتَأَكِّلين ، ومتعالمين . وتنظيف السُّوق – وقد غَصَّت به – من تسلل هذا العبث إلى دور العرض والكتب .
ولابدَّ من تخصيب اليقظة الإسلامية برعاية حرمة هذا الميراث – المميِّز لهم عن سائر الأمم – بالفكر المستنير ، والعلم النافع .
وما بعث هذا الجهاد الدفاعي لهذه (( الكارثة التراثية )) إلا من أداء الواجب ، والفقه في الدين ، وتعاهد الإيمان بالقول والعمل .



*******

----------


## المحرر

سُبُلِ الرَّقابة

ليس المراد هنا ذكر (( أصول إخراج التراث )) مطبوعاً ، فهذا أمر قد فُرغ منه ، وقد بذل المعاصرون جهداً جاهداً في ذلك ، بمؤلفات مفردة ، على شذرات متناثرة عن المتقدمين ، وعلى مجموعِ الهيئة الحاصلة من معاناتهم في النَّسْخِ والمقابلة ، وطرق الرواية ، والإجازة ، والسماع ، حتى أكسبه المتأخرون علماً مستقلاً هو : (( مناهج التحقيق )) .
وإنما المراد هنا ذكر طرق الرقابة وسبلها ، والضمانات الحافظة للتراث ؛ ليبقى للمسلمين ، يتوارثه الخلفُ عن السلف ، على هيئته التي تركه عليها مؤلفه .
وقد بذل أساتيذ العصر ، جهوداً مفردة ، وتعاليق متناثرة ، فَرَعَوا حُرْمةَ التراث حق رعايتها ، كلٌّ بما وسعه من النافذة التي يُطل منها .
واحد في التفسير ، وآخر في الحديث ، وثالث في الفقه ، ورابع في الأدب والتاريخ ، وهكذا .
ومنها: 
1 – (( نموذج من الأعمال الخيريَّة )) : محمد منير الدمشقي .
2 – مطارحة بين الشيخين أحمد شاكر ، وصقر في مقدمة شاكر لكتاب (( الشعر والشعراء )) لابن قتيبة .
3 – مقدمة محمود شاكر لكتاب ( طبقات فحول الشعراء لابن سلام .
4 – مقدمة أحمد أمين لأخبار أبي تمام من كتاب : (( الأوراق )) للصولي .
5 – (( الدكاترة وعبثهم في التراث )) : حمد الجاسر .
6 – (( فوات المحققين )) : علي جواد الطاهر .
7 – (( قطوف أدبية )) : عبد السلام هارون .
8 – (( كبوات اليراع )) و (( أوهام الكتاب )) : أبو تراب الظاهري .
9 – (( جناية الأكوع على ذخائر الهمداني )) : أحمد محمد الشامي .
10 – (( المدخل إلى تحقيق التراث )) : للطناحي ، ففيه فوائد مهمة في هذا .
11 – وأما الكتاب الذي أربى على من عاصره ، ولم أرَ في بابه مثله ، فهو كتاب : (( أخطار على المراجع العلمية )) : عثمان بن عبد القادر الصافي .
طبع عام 1410 هـ ، نشر دار الفاروق بالطائف .
12 – (( كتب حذَّر منها العلماء )) : مشهور حسن . وفيه مقدمة حافلة .
وفي كتابي (( التعالم وأثره على الفكر والكتاب )) بحوث في هذا .
وثمَّ جهود متناثرة بأقلام العلماء ، على قدر قرائح والفهوم ، مسَّت النقد عبث العابثين ، كل بما اقتضته له المناسبة ، في المقدمات ، والحواشي مما لو جُمِعَ لكان تأليفاً مستقلاً ، مع ما يتهامسون به في الندوات والمجالس .


******

----------


## المحرر

النتيجة

بما أنَّ الحال كذلك ، وأنَّ القضية مصيرية ، فالتراث زاد العلماء ، وإذا جُنِحَ به إلى غير وجهته ، وتولاه غيرُ أهله سقطت قوى العلماء العلمية والأدبية ، وهذا إيذانٌ بضياعٍ في الأمة في كل تفاصيلها .
وبما أنَّ الأمر في غاية الخطورة والأهمية ، لا يجوز أن يُترك هكذا ، يعبث العابثون ، ونحن قي غيبوبةٍ وصدودٍ عن دفع هذا التردي الأخلاقي .
وإذا نهض المصلحون منا بالإصلاح ، فإنما ينهضون لترقيع ما بَجَسْتَهُ تلك الأقلام النكدة .
لهذه الأسباب لا بدَّ من عمل حلولٍ تَحْجِب هذا العبث ، وتكشف حقيقته ، وتكسر شوكته ،و تحاصر الجُنَاة ، و تبدد شملهم ، وتكتم أنفاسهم ، وتُرعى من خلاله حرمة التراث ، ويُتخذ موقف يرفع معرَّة هذا التردي ، ويضبط مسار الأمة من الضلال والتضليل ، ويُنْصِف الحقُّ من الغاصبين .
وفَوْقَ ذلك : احتساب الأجر والثواب في هذا الجهاد الدفاعي عن حرمة التراث وهذا غاية في بذل النصح لله ، ولرسوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ، ولكتابه ، ولأئمة المسلمين ، وعامتهم ، كما ثبت الحديث بذلك عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في ( صحيح مسلم ) وغيره .
وعليه :هاأنذا أحُحرِّكُ القلم ، وأطرق الباب ، مقيِّداً مجموعة طيبةً مباركةً من السبل الواقية من هذه اللاغية ، أسوقها على بساط النظر على عجل :
" وعجلت إليك ربي لترضى " [ طه : 84 ] .
فإلى الضمانات :


**********

----------


## المحرر

الضمانات

1 – الدعوة إلى عقد مؤتمر إسلامي عن التراث ، يَتَمَحْوَر على كشف التحريف والمحرفين .
2 - إعداد (( ميثاق إسلامي دولي )) يُحفظ بموجبه تُراث المسلمين عن العابثين .
3 – إصدار (( مجلة )) تراقب ثورة الإنتاج الطِبَاعي فَيُقَوَّمُ الإنتاج لتحقيق أيَّ كتاب ، بميزان العدل والإنصاف ، وإعلان ما ينتهي إليه مدحاً أو قدحاً ، فمرحباً بالمنافحين غيرَ خزايا ولا ندامى .
4 – تكثيف العلماء جهودهم بنقد العبث في التراث تصريحاً لا تلويحاً ، وبيان ذلك لأوَّلِ مناسبة في مؤلفاتهم ، ودروسهم ، ومحاضراتهم ...
5 – تَخْوِيْلُ (( الادعاء العام )) محاكمة من يَمَسُّ التراث بفعلة سوء .
6 – إلزام المحققين بذكر تخصصاتهم تحت أسمائهم على أغلفة الكتب ، أما (( الدكتور )) ففي أيِّ شيء ؟!
7 – هجرُ هذه الطبعات السقيمة ، وعدم تسويقها : (( فدع عنك نهباً صِيْحَ في حجراته )) .
8 – إنزال من لم يَشْدُو العلم الشري منزلته التي يستحقها بلا وَكْسٍ ولا شطط ، فالسبَّاك يبقى مع السباكين ، والطبيب ، والبيطري ، والصيدلي ... كذلك ، كل صانع وصنعته ، ومحترف وحرفته .
9 – توجيه الأنظار إلى إعادة تحقيق وطبع ما كان سبيله كذلك ، لتسقط السابقة من الحساب ، ولا يكون لها متَّسع في الميدان .
وحينئذ يعلم المنصفون أيُّهما أزكى تحقيقاً .
10 – ترغيب ذوي القدرة واليسار من أثرياء المسلمين بإنشاء وتمويل مراكز لتحقيق التراث على منهج سليم ، وتعطى الأولوية لما طبع على يد غير أهله .
11 – إدخال هذه اللفتة عن (( العبث بالتراث )) في مناهج التعليم الجامعي ، تحذيراً من الوقوع في ويلاتها ، حتى لا تعود الشريعة إلى دين محرَّف ، واستنهاضاً للهمم بتحقيق ذلك بعد استكمال عُدَّة التحقيق .
12 – وقبل هذا وبعده المناداة بكل قوةٍ وصرامة بمنع الكفَّار (( المستشرقين )) من التعرُّضِ لحقِّنا التراثي المورود لنا بحكم الإسلام ، ورفع أيديهم الغاصبة عنه .


********

----------


## المحرر

أيها العلماء

إنَّ المناشدة بهذه (( الضمانات )) الرقابية على التراث ليست بِدْعاً في الإجراءات :
فهذه (( وثيقة حقوق الإنسان )) ، ومن موادها حفظ حقوق المؤلفين ، فلماذا لا يُضاف إليها حفظُ تراث المسلمين ؟!
وهذه (( منظمة الصحة العالمية )) و (( منظمة حماية البيئة )) بهدف استصلاح الأبدان ، فلماذا لا يُحْجَرُ على العابثين بالتراث لحماية دين الإسلام !
وهذه جمعية (( الرفق بالحيوان )) ، والرفق بالحيوان ؛ وعدم الإساءة إليه ، أَمْرٌ مُسَلَّمٌ به في فِطَرِ العُقلاء ، ومعلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام ، لكن لمَّا كان الكافر بدين الإسلام يعيش في خواء وجفاف ، حتى بلغ من ماديته وجفافه : تخلص الابن من والديه ، بتحويلهم إلى ملاجئ العجزة ، والتلهي بالحيوان ، والغوِّ فيه ، فهو جليس الواحد منهم ، واكيله ، وشريبه ، ورفيقه في الحِلِّ والترحال ؛ حتى صدرت وصية احدهم بأرقامٍ خيالية من المال لِكَلْبِهِ الأَليف له ، حينئذٍ أنشأُوا جمعية الرفق بالحيوان ، لحظوظ أنفسهم لا لمصلحة الحيوان !
والطُّيُّوْرُ على أشباهها تقع .
أمَّا هذا التراث : (( الكتاب )) فإنه من خصوصيات المسلمين ، فليس من شَأٍنِ الكافرين المبادرة إلى حفظِ قيم المسلمين .
والآن : نُنَاشد بالله مَنٍ مرَّ بصره على هذا الخطاب ، أو طرقَ سمعه ، فرآه نداءً بحقٍ ، أو بدا له أحقُّ منه أنْ يبذل ما في وسعه لحماية (( الكتاب )) من عبث الجناة . فحمايته من العبث فيه ، وحماية الأمة من هذا الغشِّ العلمي والثقافي : واجبٌ على ذمة الأمة /، كل بقدر ما يسعه ماله ، وعلمه ، وجاهه ...
وإلى هنا يقف البحث عن (( الرقابة على التراث )) ، وفيه – إن شاء الله تعالى – غُنْيَةٌ للراكب المستوفز .
وسلامٌ عليكم أيها العلماء الجلاء في العلماء العاملين ، وسلامٌ عليكم في عباده الصالحين ، وسلامٌ عليكم في الذابين عن تراثهم إلى يوم الدين .
و " أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه .
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل .



راقمه
بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد
المدينة النبوية – 30 / 6 / 1412هـ

----------


## محب الصالحين

> الضمانات
> 
> 1 – الدعوة إلى عقد مؤتمر إسلامي عن التراث ، يَتَمَحْوَر على كشف التحريف والمحرفين ..
> 
> 
> ********



السلام عليكم 
سمعت يا أخي أن هذا المؤتمر قد عقد فعلا فهل عندك معلومات عن ذلك
و جزاك الله خيرا

----------

